# M-AUDIO Delta Audiophile 2496



## pjo (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi! i am trying to install the version 5.10.00.5051 driver for this PCI card into Windows XP Pro.

When the card was purchased, I used the attached CD-ROM to install an older driver which is 5.10.00.0051.

When executing the 5051 driver exe, it removes the 0051 and reboot.
Then Windows XP detects the new hardware and try to install the driver.

But if at this stage, search automatically is selected, it finds the older 0051 and install the older version.

At this stage I cannot select the inf file for the newest 5051 driver because it is exe file format.

How can I completely remode the older 0051 driver from Windows XP then to install the 5051 driver ?

Cheers


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ pjo
The 5051.exe must have created a new file somwhere with a .inf file in it for the 5051 upgrade. Try running 'search' for the file.


----------



## Wozer (Oct 3, 2004)

the original installer should come with an uninstaller program...

use this, then run the .exe for the latest driver..there should be no need to reboot...this advice may just be wrong, as I checked the m-audio website and couldn't find the uninstaller program...I have one for this card, but its about 3 years old now so perhaps things have changed


----------



## pjo (Oct 15, 2005)

Wozer said:


> the original installer should come with an uninstaller program...
> 
> use this, then run the .exe for the latest driver..there should be no need to reboot...this advice may just be wrong, as I checked the m-audio website and couldn't find the uninstaller program...I have one for this card, but its about 3 years old now so perhaps things have changed


Thanks Wozer ! I was able to find the older version uninstaller.

Now the newer version is running.
But only SPDI/F out works. Analog out does not have audio signal.
I tried several settings in the M-AUDIO control panel.
When WMP played, the level meter of the control panel moves up and down but no sound comes out from RCA pin of analog out.

This card is broken ? A few dayago, analog out was working.

Cheeers


----------



## Wozer (Oct 3, 2004)

Have you gone to your control panel and verefied that in Sounds and Audio Devices your audiophile card is chosen in the sound playback part of the audio sub-menu?


----------



## pjo (Oct 15, 2005)

Wozer said:


> Have you gone to your control panel and verefied that in Sounds and Audio Devices your audiophile card is chosen in the sound playback part of the audio sub-menu?



Yes. It is selected as audio device.


----------



## Wozer (Oct 3, 2004)

and have you gone to your m-audio control panel and looked at the patchbay/router page? WaveOut 1/2 should be selected


----------



## pjo (Oct 15, 2005)

Wozer said:


> and have you gone to your m-audio control panel and looked at the patchbay/router page? WaveOut 1/2 should be selected



Sure it is set as described.


----------



## Wozer (Oct 3, 2004)

at this point I think your best test would be to uninstall the new driver, and try reinstalling the old one...I find it hard to believe that just changing the driver fried the card...

last thought...perhaps you did not reboot after getting the new driver installed?...my reference to not having to reboot was directed at the steps to get the new driver installed, not to have it fully functional (which may indeed require a reboot)


----------

